# help my hubby has lost all interest in sex :(



## aliprincess (Dec 7, 2011)

my husband and I are both 23 years old, weve been together for almost 5 years. Recently we split up for about 8 months and worked things out. at first when we got back together our sex life was great we had sex all the time, now we never have sex, and if we do he cant keep "it" up. its destroying my self esteem i feel lonely and sad and unwanted. i dont know what to do anymore. he wont go see a doctor or talk to anyone and thinks everything is peachy yet my heart is breaking. help me


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

A 23 year old male who can't maintain an erection while with a willing wife should go see his doctor or a therapist.


----------



## accept (Dec 1, 2011)

This can happen to a male for many reasons and will improve in time. Just dont make too much of an issue of it that will make it worse.


----------



## FrankKissel (Nov 14, 2011)

If it's destroying your self-esteem, imagine how he feels. 
But I agree with niceguy ... He should see a doctor. Especially in someone so young, ED can be a sign of a serious health problem.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## brat30 (Dec 7, 2011)

Im going threw a really bad patch myself, I use to love sex like we'd have it once a day and now its once a week. Have you checked if its a health concern? or is he on any meds that might make his libto low? Maybe you are just wanting it when he isn't or somthing? Belive it or not sex isn't everything...I think communication is REALLY important,cuddles,kisses and Quality time are far more imporant then sex (i mean sex is fun) BUT Its not the end of the world!!!


----------

